# schädel



## Totentanz (14. Januar 2002)

moin moin...

suche links, wo man diverse menschenschädel findet. http://www.trauma.org hat zum beispiel ganz nette röntgenbilder. allerlei solcher dinge gesucht... 

kennt da noch jemand gute links?

greets and thanx


----------



## FilouX (14. Januar 2002)

Soll ich Dich mit Pics totwerfen, oder willst Du es gediegen? Blanke Knochen, mit Fleisch, ohne Fleisch, Unfall....


----------



## stiffy (14. Januar 2002)

images.google.de


----------



## Totentanz (14. Januar 2002)

nein nein...

nix mit fleisch und gefotzel...
schöne gediegene sachen, haupsächlich eben schädel. aber nix kapputes oder defektes. reale schädel und zeichnungen sind beide willkommen...


----------



## gremmlin (14. Januar 2002)

klick dich mal bei zefa.de durch (musst dich nur anmelden)

da gibts immer gute bilder!

z.B.: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






aber es gibt da sicher auch ganze!


----------



## schneeWITCHen (15. Januar 2002)

wie wärs wenn wir den und diverse andere geschmacklose threads zusammenpacken?  dann muss ich nich so viele threads auf einmal durchlesen


----------



## Robert Fischer (15. Januar 2002)

aua, langsam wirds mir zu herber. was ist das eigentlich für ein projekt? erst blut und kratzer dann schädel. hat das nen zusammenhang?


----------



## FilouX (15. Januar 2002)

Wie war das gestern mit den Satansmördern, in den Nachrichten? Bin auch am grübeln...


----------



## CrayT3E (15. Januar 2002)

wenns fertig ist, auf jedenfall bescheid sagen!


----------



## schneeWITCHen (15. Januar 2002)

satan ist doch so ein lieber junge 
nur schade das er unser image so verkrüppelt 
ok ich bin ja auch kein satanist


----------



## CrayT3E (15. Januar 2002)

ich auch nicht.. mich interessiert nur was das gibt...


----------

